# 1/29th Scale Miami Switching Layout



## Emdalco01 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi,

Can anyone help me find a link to a 1/29th scale modern switching layout set in Miami using CSX diesels?

There was once a number of photos of the layout on the internet.

I think an article on this layout also featured in Model Railroader’s Great Model Railroads or Model Railroad Planning magazines.

It just seems to have vanished.

Regards Daryl


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with a 1/29th layout, but Lance Mindheim models such layouts (CSX in Miami), in HO scale, and has published a number of books and articles on the subject, including in Model Railroader.

https://lancemindheim.com/


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

The layout was indeed featured in one of the Model Railroader annual magazines from a few years ago.There also photos on the 1/29th scale yahoo group


Found this 



http://www.freerails.com/view_topic.php?id=2628&forum_id=50


Colin


----------

